# HELP! Turtle head twitching!!! :(



## Redeared_Kingking (Apr 21, 2020)

Hello everyone, this is my first time seeking help from forum. My red eared turtle has been found her head twitching these days, with the paws scratching her eyes. She has normal and clear eyes, stable and unchanged eating diet norm.
What can I do to help??
Tysm!!!!


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 21, 2020)

Is the container she's in where she lives?


----------



## Redeared_Kingking (Apr 21, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> Is the container she's in where she lives?


Yes, in a large tank with both water and land area


----------



## LasTortugasNinja (Apr 21, 2020)

Red ears should have a minimum of a 75 gal. A little tank like that should only be used while cleaning the main tank. Also needs lights and a basking spot either a gravel & sand bank, or a large piece of drift wood that he can completely climb out of the water onto.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 21, 2020)

Do you have uvb for him? Im not a turtle expert but i know tortoises and reptiles can bob their heads at times as a sign of a threat( get away from me) .. maybe it sees its reflection


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 21, 2020)

Im sure the turtle experts will be along soon.. welcome to the forum!


----------



## Crush da Baum (Apr 21, 2020)

Redeared_Kingking said:


> Yes, in a large tank with both water and land area


I think you are mistaken. Butterfly means the tank in the picture. I do not see water or land and it looks incredibly small. Head bobbing can mean he his mad and being territorial. Head twitching maybe means something is bothering him.


----------



## LasTortugasNinja (Apr 21, 2020)

Get her a nice warm pond or very large aquarium (at LEAST 4 shell length's long and 3 shell lengths wide) with a decent low-current filter, a large piece of driftwood to sunbathe on, and a hot light. I've rescued Red sliders kept their whole lives in a 20 gallon aquarium at a high school and the animals had all sorts of neurotic behaviors and physical damage from banging repeatedly against the glass.


----------



## Redeared_Kingking (Apr 25, 2020)

Crush da Baum said:


> I think you are mistaken. Butterfly means the tank in the picture. I do not see water or land and it looks incredibly small. Head bobbing can mean he his mad and being territorial. Head twitching maybe means something is bothering him.


It's not small tho :/ at least she gets a rock for landing on it and bask


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (May 1, 2020)

Redeared_Kingking said:


> It's not small tho :/ at least she gets a rock for landing on it and bask


Show us what’s its main enclosure I’ll suggest something like a 80 gallon for that Red eared slider. It’s needs more than a Rock they are semi-Aquatic.


----------

